
What Happens When You Unplug from Your Internet Addiction? - ckunte
http://the99percent.com/articles/6255/lab-rat-what-happens-when-you-unplug-from-your-internet-addiction
======
hyperbovine
I have done this before, cold turkey for weeks at a time. (Out of necessity,
not willpower: I was sequestered in the South American jungle.) I thought it
was a really healthy and beneficial experience. I rediscovered what it meant
to read books, actively entertain myself, and have lengthy conversations with
people. It's not possible to carry on this way in my everyday life, but those
habits have persisted even as I plugged back in. I mainly use the internet for
research and writing e-mail now. Five-hour YouTube binges are (mostly) a thing
of the past.

To anyone who has misgivings about the toll that being online 10+ hours a day
takes on them, I encourage you to step back, take a look in the mirror, and
really ponder your online habits. Compulsive internet usage has all the
hallmarks of clinical addiction, but strangely almost nobody acknowledges it
as such. Like any addiction, beating it will improve your life.

~~~
impeachgod
I found the opposite effect - extreme loneliness and depression. My IRC
friends were really only the close community I had. I found phone or face-to-
face communication difficult, and unnatural; perhaps the internet is for
introverts?

~~~
pmichaud
That sounds like a withdrawal, actually.

------
kyro
Coincidentally, on the way over to Starbucks just now, I heard a segment on
NPR about internet-addicted korean kids who are losing their childhood to the
online realm, so much so that they now have two-week internet addiction rehab
programs for these kids and are starting to teach elementary school students
about proper internet use and netiquette. I couldn't help but to relate to
some of the kids as I myself spend lots of time on the internet, but unlike
most of them who seem to be passing the hours playing online games, I tend to
do lots of reading and more educational type activities, or at least that's
how I justify it. I think this stigma against prolonged internet usage will
slowly fade as more and more people are depending on the internet for their
work, leisure activities (reading, art, etc), and communication. I mean, too
much of anything is bad, as they say, and taking time to go out, breathe some
air and kick a ball around is necessary for physical and psychological health,
but the internet has become, to me, more convenient and efficient advancements
of my canvas, library, classroom, newspaper, and telegraph, and so my time
spent surfing, which has proven to be quite inefficient :P, has increased.
I'll definitely get out a lot more and hit up my local cybercafe, though.

------
ebun
I currently live in rural Japan and when I first moved here, I went 2-3 weeks
w/o a cell phone or internet. To be honest, it was torture. But it was self-
imposed.

When I finally (and eagerly) got back online, I saw that the world hadn't
ended. It was an important lesson: life goes on, even if you're not connected.

Since then, I've drastically reduced my time spent online and as a result,
have accomplished a lot more things offline. I highly recommend it to anyone
who feels they need to be always connected.

------
z8000
"After some soul searching, I decided to take a two-week leap into digital
darkness – limiting my internet, TV, and cell phone access to working hours."

One does not require soul-searching in order to watch TV during work hours. ;)

------
NZ_Matt
I went camping for two weeks earlier this month and didn't miss the internet
at all. The funny thing about internet addiction is that people feel like they
will miss out if they don't check their emails, facebook and favorite website
10 times a day. The truth is most of these things can be left for days. I
don't own a smart for this reason. I feel that it will just be another
unnecessary distraction.

A funny thing about 'Social media' is that it has tended to make me less
social. Instead of calling people I'll send a dm or email. Instead of
personally inviting everyone to a party it is easier to invite them via
facebook. Sure the internet and social media has made communication easier but
it has also made it less personal.

~~~
gnurant
It's very sad but true. I have become embarrassingly dreadful recently - I've
been reading everything and anything.

My last day job; I refused to doss about on the web. And as a webdev never
suffered - if we had connectivity issues. Other's looked stranded.

I also was pretty diligent in using books. I absorb so much more reading from
paper. I also find the quality of information online to be weaker than print
and lower than the past. There is a lot of uneducated opinion, repeated ideas;
and it makes finding information more arduous too.

It's strange how the non-multitasking disconnected days of old used to feel
better. I'd download usegroup messages and read in a burst, then do something
else. I'd also sit back reflect and fine tune a reply.

When the web cost me more - dialup - I was far more discerning.

It's really a case of poor time management and prioritisation. The web can be
a distraction; it's easy to lose hours. This is actually a good wake up call.

------
lionhearted
I've never seen this site before - the99percent. I clicked around a little and
it looks pretty good. I reckon there's some irony in this, as I'm bookmarking
it for later internet addiction time later.

~~~
PStamatiou
They also have their own conference in NYC
<http://the99percent.com/conference>

------
ganley
I try (with high, though not 100%, success) not to touch computers outside of
work.

